# Fly Spray for Foals?



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Hmm I don't know about it for foals but I'd read the bottle.

Regardless I don't think a little wafting towards him will hurt anything. If you're really concerned call the vet, and while you're at it you can ask what to use


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't use it often on foals, but I have never worried about a little drift going over to the foal from mom.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Okay. I may call a vet or something.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

You must read the bottle!!! Most fly sprays are not safe for foals 3 months or younger particularly with permethrins. Some natural sprays are safe but not effective.


----------

